# Official AskAndy Pocket Square from Sam Hober



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

David and Noina Hober of *Sam Hober *have designed a silk pocket square *just for us*, the members of the Ask Andy Forums.

Take a look at the square and see what you think!










Thanks Noina and David!

Andy
More Info on The Encyclopedia
"I have to keep shopping. I know my life will work if I can just find the perfect outfit!"


----------



## lichMD (Jun 30, 2005)

Absolutely beautiful.
I've ordered mine.
I hope it gets here in time for the Martin Greenfield/BB event on Monday.


----------



## bwep (Apr 17, 2005)

i just ordered mine too!

"Is the juice worth the squeeze?"


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

This is the Ask Andy Pocket square #1




And this is the Ask Andy Pocket Square #2

The darker stripe is basically black in this pocket square. The silk that we wove for Andy was based on the version "A" club pattern that forum members selected. We thought that the darker version (Ask Andy silk #2) might be nice for winter and more formal events. The silk in #2 is also woven a little stiffer and is slightly more suitable for angular folds.

We raise the silk worms on our farm in Thailand, where we reel as well as dye and weave the silk. We import the finished silk to Denver where Noina makes the pocket squares by hand. A 16 inch square takes one and half hours to sew. 

We welcome bespoke orders in the pocket square size of your choice. Just e-mail us. We also make bespoke neckties from English, Thai and Italian silks.

David Hober

Handcrafted pocket squares & neckties have spirit and character.


----------



## lichMD (Jun 30, 2005)

David and Noina strike again!

Their great David. My compliments to you both.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

Just ordered mine. What a great idea!

When is the version with the Jacquard weave of Andy grinning and holding his CD coming out? Will there be another version with interlocking AAACs? Or even just AAs?

-- l'homme-RJ


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by RJman_
> 
> When is the version with the Jacquard weave of Andy grinning and holding his CD coming out? Will there be another version with interlocking AAACs? Or even just AAs?


RJman:

We're actually working on a Macy's Thanksgiving Day balloon with my smiling face! 

Andy
More Info on The Encyclopedia
"I have to keep shopping. I know my life will work if I can just find the perfect outfit!"


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Very nice...I'll deffinately be ordering one!

*****
"When you wear lapels like the swellest of swells, you can pass any mirror and...
*smile*
...You've either got or you haven't got style!!!"​


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

Gentlemen,

Thank you for your kind words. 

Noina and I greatly appreciate all the suggestions that we get for new ideas. RJ man I know that you were mostly joking with your suggestions but your comments are interesting from a technical point of view. 

Noina comes from a background of creating yarn dyed patterns with our mudmee silks being one example. We can also create plaids and stripes with similar weaving techniques. To do very sharp images and letters we may have to start learning some printing skills. Our friend Couch has gotten us interested in marbling which actually is a form of printing on fabric and paper. 

At first we considered using Couch's preferred artisan for custom ordering marbled silks for pocket squares and ties, but as it turned out she does not sell her silk wholesale. Also we found ourselves falling under the influence of AlanC's philosphical advice. AlanC is a great admirer of the poet and essayist Wendall Berry, who advocates a simpler and more self reliant life.

Yesterday, I stopped at the Denver central library (A wonderful library for the library lovers out there) and found some great books on marbling. She was in the middle of making some Ask Andy pocket squares when I returned home with the books, but she stopped everything and started reading. 

It turns out that you learn some basic patterns at first just like following a recipe and then you go from there to create your own designs. Noina is rapidly falling in love with marbling. She is making a plan to have some standard patterns which then can be ordered in different colors and with variations in the pattern.

We like to have fun with what we do so our bespoke pocket square and necktie services go beyond the usual creation of individual patterns and "speaking for" a certain fabric. Instead we like to actually create our fabrics using different techniques. 

All the credit for this creativity goes to Noina not myself. Noina as a young girl learned how to actually make and weave silk. Later Noina became a math teacher which seems distant from fashion but actually there is a connection between math and design. Actually, there is a connection between math and music and most creative pursuits, I think....

Which brings me back to RJ man's comments, we are planning on using Italian silk in the near future for our neckties and pocket squares because the texture is something different from Thai silk and we think that we can make some nice classic business ties. I am not sure but maybe we will use this silk to make some prints. 

This is something that we will have to explore. We also have visited some Jacquard looms in Lyon, France that make beautiful silk that we might use. The silk industry at one time was booming in Lyon but sadly there are only a few men making silk there now. I would love to support their silk industry so it does not die out. I think that their main customers are Versailles and other palaces that need replacements for their silk drapes and tapestries.


David Hober

Handcrafted pocket squares & neckties have spirit and character.


----------



## couch (Mar 8, 2005)

David,

Just back after several days away to find this! I'll be placing an order today.

It's exciting to hear that Noina has become interested in doing her own marbling. The artisan who made my first marbled pocket square (which Noina re-hemmed so beautifully) was simply the only one I'd run across who did marbled silk furnishings for men. I am absolutely certain, on the evidence of your other products, that Noina's color sense will be more sophisticated, and that both her interpretations of traditional bookbinding-paper patterns and her original patterns will instantly make Mulberrywood my "preferred artisan" in this arena.

Your other plans also sound very intriguing. Keep us posted!


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

Couch,

Noina is very excited about marbling and can't wait till she has some quiet time to work on this project. At the moment she is super busy. I just finished posting a photo description showing Noina making a necktie. Noina took the photos herself with a timer. I wrote the description and Patrick the soon to be world famous fishing writer did the copy editing. I never realized that there were so many rules for numbers. Thank you Patrick.

We have your color pattern ideas for marbling printed out, and plan on following your accenting suggestions.

Today we had a suggestion by NukeMeSlowly to make Polka Dot pocket squares which seemed difficult at first glance, but maybe in the early stages of marbling we could do it. As in skipping the raking technique.

David Hober

Handcrafted pocket squares & neckties have spirit and character.


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

What colour suit would the pocket square go with? That is the question.

l have no problem getting one but l want to get afew more pairs of shoes first.

l need afew pocket squares. l only own one and only since this forum.

Educate me as to what suit and shirt combinations the square would go with. l am a pocket square novice.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

 l wear better shoes than Paris Hilton.*


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

Originally posted by marc_au

What colour suit would the pocket square go with? That is the question. 
l have no problem getting one but l want to get afew more pairs of shoes first.
l need afew pocket squares. l only own one and only since this forum.
Educate me as to what suit and shirt combinations the square would go with. l am a pocket square novice.
GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

*Good day Marc,

I will start by saying that the Ask Andy pocket square will certainly go well with a blue or gray suit, and you can't go wrong with a white or blue shirt. Then you can be creative and start thinking about colors that add to the overall look without matching.

Black shoes would have a classic look but you being a shoe man might venture into new territory with shoes of another color....

Maybe we should make you an Ask Andy tie also when you get your pocket square?

David Hober
*
Handcrafted pocket squares & neckties have spirit and character.


----------



## Praiseinspiteof (Oct 8, 2005)

I have a suit made by Nino Cerruti, that was bought from G.Fox sometime ago. I ruined the pants, and want to try to purchase another pair. Is there somewhere I can go or call to try to replace the paints to one of my favoite suits?

thanks. Jerome


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

Hi Jerome,

Welcome to the forum.

eBay might be a good place to look. Also you may wish to post in the main fashion forum area, I am sure that you will get more advice there.

Good luck!

David Hober

Handcrafted pocket squares & neckties have spirit and character.


----------



## jonroberts1234 (Oct 4, 2005)

i like that "how to make a necktie"!

rs
www.thegmanifesto.com


----------



## Gong Tao Jai (Jul 7, 2005)

I just got my pocket square today, and I have to echo the comments of earlier posters on Mulberrywood: the quality is fantastic, the silk is beautiful (you can't tell how nice it is until you see it in person-- those who are undecided should ask for a swatch, it will make a believer out of you.), and the gracious service makes it clear that this is a labor of love. I have always liked Thai silk, so it's nice to be able to get a high quality pocket square made of it. 

A question for David and Noina: where in Thailand is your mulberry orchard and weaving facility?


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by RobertShaw23_
> 
> i like that "how to make a necktie"!
> rs
> www.thegmanifesto.com


Robert,

I am glad that you liked "How to make a necktie" I liked your website very much especially this line: "Dress Sharp. In fact, dress as sharp as one of Miyamoto Musashiâ€™s Samurai Katanas."

When will you be making your first tie?

David Hober

Handcrafted pocket squares & neckties have spirit and character.


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Gong Tao Jai_
> 
> I just got my pocket square today, and I have to echo the comments of earlier posters on Mulberrywood: the quality is fantastic, the silk is beautiful (you can't tell how nice it is until you see it in person-- those who are undecided should ask for a swatch, it will make a believer out of you.), and the gracious service makes it clear that this is a labor of love. I have always liked Thai silk, so it's nice to be able to get a high quality pocket square made of it.
> 
> A question for David and Noina: where in Thailand is your mulberry orchard and weaving facility?


Gong Tao Jai,

Noina and I are very happy that you loved your pocket square, khob khun krap! The family farm is in Isan which is "the silk country" of Thailand. Similar to Napa and Sonoma being the wine country in the US.

The name of the village is Sokgnulam which translates to "Village of the pythons". From Bangkok you can take a train 3 hours north to the town of Buayai which translates to "Lotus". From there it is a 20 minute drive on a country road to our farm.

We dye and weave in our house and women who live nearby also weave for us.

David Hober

Handcrafted pocket squares & neckties have spirit and character.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

Praiseinspiteof said:


> I have a suit made by Nino Cerruti, that was bought from G.Fox sometime ago. I ruined the pants, and want to try to purchase another pair. Is there somewhere I can go or call to try to replace the paints to one of my favoite suits?
> 
> thanks. Jerome


in many cutting rooms ends of cloth are saved. go back to your retailor with the pants. the store will send the pant in to cerruti to have them try to match it. they can cut a single trouser for you.


----------



## ashie259 (Aug 25, 2005)

Just seen this:



> When Andy reviewed the two patterns a tie was declared.


No pun intended, I suppose?


----------



## S.Otto (Aug 14, 2007)

*Tie Possibility, is that a reality?*

I look forward to exploring the tie idea:aportnoy:. I just ordered the pocket square and cuff links; maybe we should get something that could be worn with one or both of those accessories. I'm a student so it might take some time to raise the funds for the tie, but I'm in.

S. Otto


----------



## mmedici (Jun 27, 2008)

Is the pocket square still available? How long does it take to arrive after ordering?


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

mmedici said:


> Is the pocket square still available? How long does it take to arrive after ordering?


MMedici,

Yes, we still have the silk and can make a pocket square in 1 to 2 days. Delivery takes around 2 to 3 weeks depending on where you are. At the moment there is a small disturbance at the Bangkok airport there may be additional delays.... (we live and work in Bangkok).


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

What happened to the Ask Andy tie?


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

hockeyinsider said:


> What happened to the Ask Andy tie?


There was a version available for a short time that was different from the silk that we wove. The man that was selling the ties went on to do something else.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

a tailor said:


> in many cutting rooms ends of cloth are saved. go back to your retailor with the pants. the store will send the pant in to cerruti to have them try to match it. they can cut a single trouser for you.


I truly wish he _could_ go back to G. Fox. It was a Hartford landmark for decades that got bought out by May Company and thoroughly ruined.

The current president of Bergdorf Goodman was at G. Fox for many years and writes fondly of it in his recent memoirs.


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for the new link! The link in post #1 is broken.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Bartolo said:


> Thanks for the new link! The link in post #1 is broken.


And at ONLY $30 I don't know why everyone doesn't order two!! :icon_smile:


----------



## brandybellow (Sep 15, 2009)

*Great look!*

I'm going to buy my husband a few pocket squares for his birthday.


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

Lucky guy!



brandybellow said:


> I'm going to buy my husband a few pocket squares for his birthday.


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

welldressedfellow said:


> Lucky guy!


I agree.

Current link for the Ask Andy pocket squares:


----------



## PKJR (Nov 7, 2009)

hmm - the above link is not working - any new link?


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

PKJR said:


> hmm - the above link is not working - any new link?


PKJR

Thank you for letting me know.

This should work:


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Just confirming that this is now the correct link for the Official Ask Andy Pocket Square by Sam Hober:


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

I have *finally* acquired one of these ("pre-loved", as is my wont!), and it's _gorgeous_! If you don't have one yet, do consider getting one--well worth $30!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

TweedyDon said:


> I have *finally* acquired one of these ("pre-loved", as is my wont!), and it's _gorgeous_! If you don't have one yet, do consider getting one--well worth $30!


TweedyDon:

Thanks for the recommendation! I'm certain that the Official AskAndy Pocket Square has greatly enhanced your image!! :icon_smile:


----------



## Sam Hober (Jan 2, 2005)

The Ask Andy Pocket Square version 1 is now sold out with no plans to reweave the silk.

We have on hand 4 pocket squares of the Ask Andy silk version 2. After these 4 are sold this design will be retired and all the existing pocket squares will be collectors items.

There also were a very limited number of ties made from the Ask Andy silk - roughly 5 or 6.

Here is the link to the pocket square:


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow! :aportnoy:Where else can you buy a beautiful pocket square, enjoy it, wear it with pride, accept compliments *and then* it becomes a collector's item and a valuable asset to your portfolio. 

This may have been a better investment than the stock market! Actually it probably was!!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Beardmidget (Jul 7, 2010)

If there's a new run of the Ask Andy silk, may I moot a pyjama... now there's an item I can get involved with!


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

If you must, I regret to say.


----------



## Beardmidget (Jul 7, 2010)

GBR said:


> If you must, I regret to say.


Now there's a pregnant pause we can all be proud of.


----------

